# [Tools] Editor für Struktogramme?



## Peter Bönnen (8. November 2002)

Hallöchen,

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem guten Editor für Struktogramme (Nassi-Shneidermann-Diagramme). Möglichst Freeware oder für den kostenlosen Einsatz im Lehrbereich. Dabei sollte es *keiner* der folgenden Editoren sein, da ich mit beiden nicht wirklich zufrieden bin:

StruktEd ( http://www.strukted.de/ )
StgrWin (hus-Struktogrammer, leider keine URL)

Auch Programme im Stil von MyFriend ( http://www.myfriend.de/ ) sollten es nicht sein, da diese zum einen zu komplex sind und zum anderen nicht direkte "Nassi-Shneidermann-Diagramme" erzeugen (Das Programm kombiniert Struktogramm und C-Sourcecode, was ich nicht brauche).

Die erstellbaren Struktogramme sollten ungefähr diese Form haben:







Ist zwar nicht wirklich eine erfolgversprechende Nachfrage, aber vielleicht hat da ja jemand ein Tool, das er mir empfehlen kann. Über Google konnte ich leider nur die oben genannten Editoren oder kommerzielle und viel zu komplexe Programme ausfindig machen.

Vielen Dank schon mal, falls jemand mir da helfen kann.

so long, Fluke


----------



## badboy (9. November 2002)

jo, wie wärs mit Visio?
Wir arbeiten in der Schule mit Visio 5.0 und das Programm ist für Struktogramme einfach perfekt...

Nassi-Schneidermann kann man hier ausserdem direkt erzeugen. leider ist Visio soweit ich weiss nich frei erhältlich, aber meistens gibt es ja kostengünstige Schulversionen...


----------



## Peter Bönnen (9. November 2002)

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Antwort. Aber Visio ist auch nicht ganz das, was ich suche. Sollte schon ein kleines Tool sein, so wie StruktEd, was ich oben genannt habe. Also ein kleines, spezialisiertes Tool.

Visio benutze ich zwar auch schonmal für PAP's, allerdings ist's ja wie von dir gesagt auch nicht frei erhältlich. Prinzipiell wäre es aber natürlich auch brauchbar.

Jemand noch was kleineres, freies, spezialisiertes im Angebot? 

(Hmm, in dem Beitrag hier wiederhole ich mich ziemlich oft *g*)

so long, Fluke


----------



## ambient (12. November 2002)

hi!

warum bist du eigentlich mit strukted nicht zufrieden?


----------



## Peter Bönnen (13. November 2002)

Sind Kleinigkeiten wie schon mal fehlerhafte Textausrichtung oder dass, Nullfelder z.B. bei einer einseitigen Auswahl nicht korrekt den gesamten zur Verfügung stehenden Bereich ausfüllen. Alles nicht tragisch, aber wenn jemand ein anderes Programm gehabt hätte, wär's nicht schlecht gewesen.

Ich kann damit leben, aber fragen kostet ja nix 

so long, Fluke


----------



## InfoItze (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich seh zwar das der Thread schon uralt ist möchte aber doch noch was hinzufügen, es gibt den sogenannten HUS-Struktogrammer, der ist super ist ein kleines Tool mit dem man richtig schöne Struktogramme zeichnen kann. Er ist kostenlos und wird bei uns auch an der Berufsschule eingesetzt.

Lieber Gruß

Itze88

Ps: Würde mich freuen wenn noch jemand einen Struktogrammer findet der auch in der Beruflichen Welt kostenlos ist ....


----------

